# milling attatchment for the 6" Cman lathe.



## pipehack (Sep 10, 2013)

Is it possible or has anyone put a milling attachment on their Craftsman lathe that was designed for an Asian lathe? 
   Something like this.
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3766&category=1


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 11, 2013)

For that amount, you might as well hold out for an original Atlas milling attachment for a 6" lathe. I think they are routinely around $200-250 unless I am incorrect. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## R2.0 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been looking for the same thing - those prices are about right.

I've also considered making one out of a spare carriage assembly. They seem more plentiful and less expensive than the actual milling attachment.


----------



## pipehack (Sep 11, 2013)

I've seem them on E-Bay for around $300.00. Would that price be out of line?  I just feel it is cause of what I paid or the entire lathe.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 11, 2013)

I think with a little patience you could find one for no more than that $250 figure at the outside. I always preach patience on stuff like that. Also join the owwm.com group and post a WTB ad in their metalworking section that could help ya too.

HERE: http://www.owwm.org/viewforum.php?f=77&sid=0b73fd91dd298dadc347390a7fd8d691


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 12, 2013)

I think $200-$250 would be typical at least from eBay sellers.  I actually bought a second one for my 12" for just over $100 but that wasn't on eBay.  FWIW, The (probably) final Clausing price on the M6-500 was $304.41 in 2006.  The larger 500A for the 10" and 12" was $664.40.

Robert D.


----------

